# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof. Dr. Sali Berisha rrëfen jetën e tij

## dodoni

Berisha: Ju tregoj jeten ime  
E Premte, 24 Shtator 2004 
Kryetari i Partise Demokratike rrefen per here te pare momentet me te rendesishme te 60 viteve te tij, nga jeta ne nje fshat te Tropojes, deri te ardhja ne Tirane, protestat studentore dhe betimi si President. Pasioni per letersine, oret pafund mbi libra dhe studimi per mjekesi. Si u njoh me bashkeshorten, marredheniet me femijet dhe kontakti i pare me Fatos Nanon ne zyrat e "Zerit te Popullit": "Nje njeri qe shtiret" 

Cila ka qene familja juaj? 

"Une kam lindur ne nje familje fshatare ne rrethin ku jetoja, e mesme nga pikepamja ekonomike, thellesisht patriotike. E angazhuar ne mundesine e saj, ne te gjitha perpjekjet kombetare, ne nje familje, ne te cilen punohej me vend. Prinderit e mi, pasi mbyllnin diten e punes, darkonin dhe dilnin punonin, duke shfrytezuar driten e henes". 

Pse ndodhte kjo? 

"Kjo ndodhte per shkak te sezonit dhe per shkak te vendosmerise se tyre qe te mos u demtohej asgje, por cdo gje te punohej ne kohe. Edhe sezoni sillte punera, te cilat duheshin te beheshin". 

Po femijeria juaj, si ka qene? Flas per momentet e para kur njeriu fillon te behet koshient. 

"Femijeria ka qene nje perkujdesie totale dhe nje dashuri absolute nga motra. Ishte gjashte vjet me e madhe se une dhe me perkushtonte mua, pothuajse te gjithe diten e saj. Duke filluar qe me mesimin. Me mesonte, jo vetem vjersha, por edhe kendim e shkrim, meqenese ajo ishte ne shkolle. Fishta ka qene ne familjen time, me i dashuri, por edhe vjersha te tjera. Ajo ishte si nje tutore, por shume e dashur, shume e lidhur me mua. Pastaj ne shkolle nuk kam patur ndonje problem se jam futur ne klase, pasi kisha mesuar shkrim qe ne moshen 5 vjecare dhe lexoja. Nena ka qene e rrepte dhe kerkuese. Babai ka qene jo i rrepte dhe me baben kam pasur nje harmoni shume te madhe. Ne shkolle kam qene i perkushtuar, por edhe i stimuluar. Babai stimulonte cdo sukses timin. Stimuli ishte nje dhurate e vogel ne menyre te vazhdueshme, i cili nuk eshte se nuk lozte rol. Lexoja. Kam lexuar shume. Kam qene i gjalle. Nuk kam qene femije problematik, sepse une kisha nje dashuri per te mesuar, por edhe nje dashuri per te luajtur dhe ndodhte qe ne prill apo me heret, fillonim notin ne pellgje. Nuk kam lene pellg te asaj zone pa notuar. Dy gjera ishin pasionet e femijerise time: leximi dhe vrapimi. Nuk kishte pishina, po kishte pellgje, ne te cilat notonim me dhjetra here per t'u kalitur. Nuk kishte hipodrome, por kishte lendina alpine shume here me te medha se hipodromet. Nuk kishte palma, po kishte pisha. Nuk kam lene shpelle pa eksploruar, maje pa u ngjitur. Nuk kam qene i shquar ne sporte, pervecse ne vrapim me kuaj. Ne lojra te tjera kam qene pothuajse medioker". 

Deri ne cfare moshe keni vazhduar te studioni ne fshatin tuaj? 

"Kam mbaruar 7 vjecaren. Pas saj me doli nje burse per ne Bashkimin Sovjetik se ne ate kohe marredheniet ishin ende te lekundura, por jo te nderprera. Natyrisht, ma moren pa rene ne toke. Nuk ma dhane. Me thane se do te ishte per diplomaci". 

A eshte e vertete se ju keni vazhduar nje vit ne shkollen e Medresese? 

"E vertete eshte qe kam vazhduar 4 vjet, por jo shkollen e Medresese. Ne ndertesen ku ishte Medreseja, ishte dhe shkolla e Mjekesise". 

Duhet te jeni ndjere shume keq ne momentin kur ju'a moren bursen? 

"Jo dhe aq keq, sepse ne ate moshe egzistonte nje ambiguitet per largimin nga vendi dhe nga familja, por edhe kenaqesi kisha te shkoja. Sidoqofte, nuk e perjetova me nje trishtim te madh. Me ofruan per shkolle mjekesore ne Tirane". 

Pse zgjodhet mjekesine dhe jo letersine? 

"Pasioni im me i zjarrte ishte letersia. Ne ate kohe ishin te pakta gjimnazet me konvikte dhe nuk mund te siguroja gjimnaz me konvikt. Por, dua te them nje gje, pavaresisht se une nuk shkova dot ne gjimnaz e te merrja rrugen e letersise, ne kete shkolle, 80 % te kohes sime une e kisha me letersine, me mesuesit e letersise, me leximet per letersine. Programi mjekesor ishte skematik dhe i varfer. I perballueshem shume thjeshte. Program substancial ishte programi i letersise, i latinishtes. Gjithnje kam pasur mesues te shkelqyer. Qe nga mesuesi i klases se pare. Kam pasur nje raport shume te vecante me ta. Ne shkolle te mesme kam pasur nje mesues letersie, nje personalitet te vertete ne gjuhen shqipe dhe ne fushen e gramatikes". 

Sa e veshtire ishte per nje djale 13-14 vjecar, te lindur dhe te rritur ne nje vend te hapur ne natyre dhe ne nje rreth relativisht te izoluar si Tropoja, qe te vinte ne Tirane? 

"E veshtire, sepse komunikimi ishte mjaft i veshtire". 

Sa ore udhetonit per te ardhur nga Tropoja ne Tirane, ne ate kohe? 

"Ne ate kohe mund te udhetoje 12 ore dhe ishte nje udhetim mjaft i veshtire. Shkeputeshe nga familja dhe i nenshtroheshe nje jete kolektive ne konvikt qe absolutisht me kujtonin ne cdo gje romanet e Dikensit. Nje ushqim i pakonceptueshem. Muajin e pare, jo vetem qe ndryshoi krejtesisht ushqimi, por ajo qe me bente pershtypje ishte supa, e cila nuk ishte nje specialitet i kuzhines nga vija dhe mbante ere pishe. Une nuk kuptoja se c'ndodhte. Nuk e haja. Kur pas nje muaji e gjysme me thote nje shoku im: E zbulova pse vjen ere pishe. Uji me te cilin perzjenin kazanin ishte pishe dhe pastaj u lutem qe t'i linin. Ose ngriheshim nga ora 5 e gjysnme e mengjesit, sepse menca ishte me dy turne. Por, ne keto veshtiresi, jo te pakta, te cilat te perballnin me hidhesine e dimrit te ftohte, me ushqime fillimisht te paparanueshme. Te gjitha keto kishin aspektin tjeter, te kolektivitetit, te miqesise se femijeve. Me e bukura, me e mira. Te nje dashurie per njeri-tjetrin". 

Keni qene femije i shoqerueshem? 

"Po, kam shkuar mire me shoket e mi. Nuk i ndiqja veprimtarite e tyre. Ata mund te ishin me polivalent se une ne jeten e tyre, kurse une ndiqja libra. Kisha nje shok shume te ngushte qe shihte cdo film dhe ai me perzgjidhte filmat. Ai ishte i abonuar qe te shihte cdo film. Por, kishim nje harmoni shume te madhe dhe asgje nuk mbetet ne memorie me nostalgjike se sa miqesia e shkolles se mesme". 

Si ishte Tirana e viteve '60? A kishte ardhur momenti qe ta kuptonit qe jetonit ne nje regjim represiv? 

"Kur une kam ardhur ne Tirane ne vitin 1958, Tirana kishte ende shenjat e tregut. Per shembull, rruga e Dibres ishte e tera e mbushur me butike. Rruga e Barrikadave ishte me butike luksi, private, me bizhu, me lokale per ushqim. Ishte Pazari i Vjeter me restorante te mrekullueshme persa i perket shijes. Me nje gatim te shkelqyer. Me vone u kaluan ne kooperativa artizanati. Kishte nje furnizim. Pastaj Tirana u pertha dhe ato xhame dyqanesh u mbyllen me kompensato. U shkretua teresisht. Tirana involuoi jo ne drejtim te zhvillimit, por ne raport me tregun shkoi drejt nje regresi shume te madh". 

Po jeten kulturore dhe intelektuale te Tiranes, a kishit mundesi ta ndiqnit? 

"Shume here e kam menduar dhe e mendoj ate periudhe. Mund ta krahasoj me jeten tek "Emri i Trendafilit" te Umberto Ekos. Duke qene se koha egzistonte, perpjekje te medha benim per te gjetur libra. Ata ishin gjeja me e rendesishme. Por, edhe libra gjenim. Une lexoja nje vit rresht Dostojevskin ne gjuhen ruse. Gjuha e pare qe kam mesuar ne shkolle te mesme ishte rusishtja. Nga fundi i shkolles se mesme kam filluar frengjisht. Kam mesuar edhe ne vitin e pare te fakultetit frengjisht, pastaj anglisht. Gjuhet ishin nje domosdoshmeri. Po te marresh femijerine ose rinine, jane nje univers ne vetvete. Rri dhe mendoj filmat. Shume veshtire te shihje nje film te mire. Kurse sot jetohet nje kohe tjeter, por edhe nje shans i madh per kete gjenerate, e cila ka mundesi formimi shume me te shpejte, shume me te fuqishme se sa kishte gjenerata ime". 

Gjate kohes qe ju ishit konviktor i shkolles se mesme apo student i Fakultetit te Mjekesise, a jeni ndjere i perbuzur nga jeta intelektuale e Tiranes per hir te faktit qe vinit nga nje province, e aq me teper nga veriu? 

"Jo, nuk jam ndjere. Une kam qene nje njeri shume i lidhur me kulturen, me artet. Frekuentoja dhe kam pasur lidhje me shume shkrimtare. Ne nje fare menyre, jam njeri qe kam ndjekur pasionet e mia. Kam dashur shume letersine, por kam vendosur qe ne femijerine me te hershme qe te mos shkruaj. Kam shkruajtur vjersha dhe tregime dhe e kam kuptuar mediokritetin e shkrimeve te mia. Arrija ta kuptoja se i lexoja dhe e shikoja qe ishin te stisura nga mendja dhe nuk kishin ndjenje. E lija. Njehere shkrova dhe e rishkrova disa here nje tregim. E kuptova qe ishte i stisur dhe u betova te mos shkruaj me dhe e konsideroj ate nje nga vendimet me te rendesishme qe kam marre ne jeten time. Ndonese mora kete vendim, ruajta gjer ne vit te trete te fakultetit, deshiren per te vazhduar letersine. Pastaj, kur mbarova vitin e dyte te Fakultetit, aty pata shkenca qe me terhoqen shume dhe me qetesuan shpirtin, qe une do te ndjek mjekesine dhe nuk do te ndjek letersine". 

Jeni penduar qe nuk vazhduat letersine? 

"Jo, nuk jam penduar. Edhe 100 here po te kisha zgjedhur, nuk do te kisha zgjedhur gje me te bukur se mjekesia". 

A mbani mend ndonje bashkestudentin tuaj, me te cilin keni ruajtur raporte miqesore deri me vone? 

"Shume. Kam patur studente te shquar, me nje kapacitet te jashtezakonshem dhe sot jane neper bote". 

Pas mbarimit te Universitetit, ku u vendoset, ku u punesuat? 

"Me te mbaruar Universitetin, u emerova asistent ne Fakultetin e Mjekesise. Shume deshire kisha pediatrine dhe ndiqja me shume interes Selaudin Bekteshin, nje kollos i vertete i mjekesise shqiptare dhe qe ka patur nje kontribut shume te madh. Ishte e pamundur te kaloja ne katedren e pediatrise, kam kaluar ne katedren e fiziologjise patologjike dhe me angazhimin e Ylli Popes, edhe ne kardiologji, gje e cila ishte shume e dashur per mua. Fiziologjia patologjike ishte nje lende teorike jo shume e thjeshte". 

Kur u anetaresuat ne Partine e Punes dhe pse? 

"Jam anetaresuar ne PPSH pas pushtimit te Cekise me 1969. Mund te them se nje ngjarje, e cila me ka ndikuar thellesisht ka qene pushtimi i Cekise. E ndiqnim me shume interes "Pranveren Ceke". Nuk mund te them se une isha intelektual ne ate kohe, isha student. E kam perjetuar me shume kenaqesi prishjen me Bashkimin Sovjetik, sepse kishte nje lloj rusifikimi shume te neveritshem ne ate periudhe. Po te marrim gjuhen tone, ajo ka neurologjizma neolatine dhe nje mori e tere shqiptaresh qe shkuan te studionin ne Moske, filluan te introduktojne neurologjizma sllave. Nuk mund te them se nuk kisha nje ndikim familjar per shkak te Kosoves. Padiskutim qe ai ishte. Keshtu qe, ishte gjithnje shpresa se ndarja me BS do te na conte drejt Perendimit. Dhe ky ka qene nje faktor i dyte qe me ka nxitur te anetaresohem. Asnje faktor tjeter per nje pozicion timin, sepse une pozicionin e kisha nga vetja ime. Megjithate, une jam mbajtur ne Fakultet ne nje kateder thelbesore, kam patur nje grup kolegesh te shkelqyer, te zote, te afte. Sepse pasi u prishem me ruset, filloi nje lloj hapje. Transmetohej "Mami Blu". Ose filluan te shfaqen filma italiane. Ne fakt, ishte nje zhgenjim i tmerrshem, sepse ne shkuam drejt Revolucionit Kulturor Kinez dhe riprodhuam ate revolucion, por tanime te sfazuar, te spostuar shume ne kohe, ne menyra shume te egra dhe shume te shemtuara". 

A keni besuar ju sinqerisht tek komunizmi apo e keni pare anetaresimin ne PPSH dhe si nje mundesi per nje karriere? 

"Absolutisht nuk e kam pare si nje mundesi per karriere, sepse une e kam patur nje karriere. Nuk kam besuar tek komunizmi, kam besuar tek shtysa qe mund te behej per te ecur drejt hapjes. Me ate formim qe kisha, isha shume i vendosur, sepse flitej se do te na pushtonin. Flitej Shqiperia, e dyta pas Cekise. Kete une e konsideroja apokalipsin dhe kam qene jashtezakonisht i perkushtuar ne njohurite e mia ushtarake modeste, por doja te beja ate qe do te bente nje qytetar kunder pushtuesit, sepse ishte shume e perhapur ideja se do te pushtohej Shqiperia pas Cekise. Nuk eshte se une kam qene antirus, por kam qene totalisht per nje orientim tjeter". 

Kur ka qene momenti i pare qe keni dyshuar seriozisht tek regjimi komunist? 

"Kam dyshuar menjehere pas Pleniumit te IV-t. Ai ishte rrenimi i te gjitha atyre pak aspiratave. Ai ishte nje faqe e zeze. Ismaili shkroi "Dimrin e Vetmise se Madhe" dhe vepra e tij u be nje objekt debati nder me primitivet. "Ta djegim, tek kjo shtylle ta djegim, tek ajo shtylle". Te gjitha i menaxhonte diktatori, i cili nga nje ane hiqej sikur po i perballonte, e nga ana tjeter priste koka. Pastaj sulmoi dhe Rilindjen Kombetare, sulmoi klasiket e muzikes. Filloi nje drame e madhe kombetare". 

Flisnit me miqte tuaj ne kete drejtim? 

"Flisnim me njeri-tjetrin dhe mund te them se ne ate kolektivitet ku kemi qene, censure nuk kemi patur. Jemi hapur. Mund te kemi diskutuar cfaredo qe te donim me njeri-tjetrin". 

Kur e keni njohur gruan tuaj? 

"Gruan time e kam njohur studente. Ka qene studentja ime, por per etike pedagogu, pasi ka mbaruar vitin e studimit me mua, une kam bere demarshet e mia. Por, jo gjate vitit qe i kam dhene mesim". 

Ishin te veshtira demarshet? 

"Mesatarisht. Shume te veshtira jo, por jo gjate vitit qe i kam dhene mesim. Kam ruajtur etiken e pedagogut". 

Mbas gjithe ketyre viteve, a jeni i kenaqur nga jeta juaj familjare? 

"Jam shume i kenaqur. Une jam i bindur se nuk i ka humbur kurre "tik-taket" jeta. Kur "tik-taku" i ores ka jete te plote, nuk ka pse te mos jesh i kenaqur". 

Ne ate kohe, a kane qene femrat nje pasion i jetes suaj? 

"Pasion i papermbajtur kane qene librat". 

Kjo do te thote se me femrat ka qene i permbajtur? 

"Tani njeriu nuk mund te kete pasur shume pasione te papermbajtura. Librat i kam lexuar shume. Mund te lexoja qindra faqe ne nje dite". 

Vec mjekesise dhe librave, cilat kane qene pasionet e tjera? Si e mbushnit jeten tuaj? 

"Ecja ka qene nje pasion real. Ne Tiranen e asaj kohe, ne menyre konstante, pothuajse cdo nate kryqezoheshim ne Bulevard me Ismail Kadarene. Shfrytezoja cdo moment per te ecur. Kam qene shume i forte ne ecje". 

Cila ka qene jeta e nje mjeku ne Shqiperine e viteve '70-'80? A ka qene pjese e privilegjuar e asaj kohe? 

"Une nuk e konsideroj se ka qene pjese e privilegjuar nje mjek, pasi ka qene nje perkushtim ndaj asaj qe eshte dhimbja me e madhe njerezore, ndaj te semurit dhe semundjes. Koleget e mi dhe une, ne menyrat me te perseritura, mund te kalonim 18 ore, 24 ore dhe ne rastet edhe me shume, pa levizur tek shtrati i te semurit. Mos harro se krijohet nje raport njerezor shume i fuqishem mes mjekut dhe te semurit dhe mjeku perjeton grahmen e te semurit me nje dhembshuri te madhe. Une personalisht nuk mund ta vleresoj si privilegj. Perkundrazi, e vleresoj si nje perkushtim dhe pasion te madh. Asgje nuk e vret mjekun me shume se gabimi i tij, mirepo e ka shume problem te mos gaboje, sepse ka nje kosto te jashtezakonshme. Pra, nga ana tjeter mund te them se eshte privilegj se kemi dale jashte. Por, jemi kthyer. Kurre nuk me ka shkuar ne mendje qe te arratisem. Do te kthehem tek i semuri, do te kthehem te punoj. Edhe ky ka qene nje dimension i jetes se mjekut". 

A keni qene ju pjestar i grupit qe mjekonte personalisht Enver Hoxhen? 

"Kurre. Shtypi shkruan shume gjera, por une s'kam qene kurre anetar i atij ekipi. Koleget dhe miqte e mi, kane qene. Nuk kam qene per faktin e thjeshte se ai e percaktonte vete ekipin dhe s'ka kerkuar te vizitohet nga une dhe nuk e kam vizituar kurre, asnjehere. Por, ne rast se do te kishte kerkuar, absolutisht qe do ta vizitoja. Ka nje kod, te cilin e quajne "Betimi i Hipokratit", qe e detyron mjekun te sherbeje me ndergjegje cdo qenie njerezore te semure". 

A e keni njohur personalisht Enver Hoxhen? 

"Nuk e kam njohur. Kam njohur punonjesit e tjere, si Hysni Kapon, per te cilin kam qene mjek. Jam thirrur nga Fakulteti per t'u perkujdesur. Simon Stefanin, Haki Tosken, kam takuar disa here Ramiz Aline, jo si pacient. Por, nuk kam pranuar te shkeputem nga Fakulteti dhe e kam dashur shume ate. Kam qene shume i lidhur edhe me te semuret, edhe me studentet". 

Sa ka ndikuar origjina ne karrieren tuaj te mepasme? 

"Nga familja kam trasheguar karakterin e punes. Kane qene shume punetore prinderit e mi. Ajo eshte nje trashegimi shume pozitive qe kam patur prej tyre. Nuk mund te them se ata me kane ndikuar mua ne karrieren time mjekesore. Ne karrieren time mjekesore me ka ndikuar shume pasioni im per njeriun. Se asgje nuk ka me qendror se sa njeriu dhe si mjek ndoshta eshte fusha ne te cilen futesh me thelle nga cdo fushe tjeter ne psikologjine njerezore. Njeriu eshte psikologjia. Ka nje atraksion te brendshem shume te thelle ne kete aspekt. Pastaj, mund te them se kardiologjia eshte nga disiplinat mjekesore, pothuajse e sakte". 

A e mendonit ne vitet '80 se jeta juaj do te kulmonte ne nje karriere tjeter, ate politike? 

"Kurre. Kam menduar qe te dal kundra regjimit, sepse isha i bindur qe nuk kisha bere ate qe do te beja. Une kisha qene njeri qe kisha shetitur, kisha njohur edhe ne lexime, vlerat e shoqerive perendimore. Kisha arritur ne nje perfundim, qe cdo lloj opsioni tjeter eshte me mire se sa te durosh. Kam patur veshtiresite e mia, sepse per disa rrethana me duhesh qe te beja nje sistemim te familjes perpara se te merrja nje vendim. Vendimin e kam marre bashke me femijet dhe gruan. Ka qene viti 1987. Une nuk toleroj me. Per mua eshte me mire cdo zgjidhje tjeter se kjo dhe ka qene nje debat disa mujor dhe ne familje e kane pranuar plotesisht". 

A ishte politika nje pasion? 

"Absolutisht jo. Ishte thjeshte per t'u kundervene. Dhe nuk kam menduar kurre se do te merresha nje dite me politike. Por, situata ishte dramatike. Une isha mjek. Shkoj ne Peshkopi dhe vendosa te ndertoj nje salle reanimacioni atje. C'te shoh. Me dhjetra te semure telager. Semundje qe karakterizon nje forme urie te vertete. Semundja e bukes se misrit. Kur individi nuk ushqehet dot me asgje tjeter, vecse me buke misri. E pakonceptueshme. Ne menyre te perditshme konstatoja semundje te kequshqyerjes. Pra, situata u be e patolerueshme, ndaj dhe une kisha vendosur qe te dilja kunder. A do ta arrija? Jo. Por, i bindur se cdo variant tjeter ishte me i mire se ai qe kisha. Cdo gje me ishte zverdhur. Nje pasion i jashtezakonshem qe kisha per punen, tani puna me dukej e huaj. Nuk e kisha me ate pasionin e pare. Dhe fillova gradualisht. Ne fillim te '88, nje nga skenat me qesharake qe une kujtoj per veten time. Del nje vendim i Komitetit Qendror per te lejuar kecin dhe qengjin. Dhe ata bejne nje mbledhje te gjere. Ngrihem une dhe duke perdorur minimumin proteinik (eshte nje koncept, sipas te cilit, cdo individ duhet te marre nje sasi te caktuar proteinash, per te mos perdorur proteinat e trupit te vet. Ne ate periudhe shumica e shqiptareve nuk e merrnin ate. Populli dhe kombi shkonte drejt plakjes se parakohshme) bej nje diskutim mbi gjysme ore mbi rendesine e tij dhe duhet te kthehemi tek lopa. Pas meje ngrihet nje tjeter dhe thote: "Jo, keto jane pikepamje te gabuara, se nga lopa do te shkojme ne kapitalizem". Ngrihet Sul Kodra dhe thote: "Ne jemi dakort, duhet te kthehet lopa". Ishte nje gje e pakonceptueshme. Ku kishim rene, ne cfare niveli dhe i gjithe diskutimi ne ate mbledhje, mbi dy ore, dhe ushtima ishte e diskutimit per lopen". 

Po ne vitin 1990, sepse pas takimit qe Ramiz Alia ka pasur me intelektualet, eshte folur qe ju kishit bere disa tentativa per krijimin e nje force opozitare? 

"Jo, absolutisht. Asnje tentative. Ne vitin '90, pata mundesi fale miqve te mi, te botoj ne gazeten "Drita", "Intelektuali dhe koha", nje shkrim i cili, me pas mori dhene. U botua ne "Le monde diplomatique" dhe isha i vendosur ta vazhdoja kete. Natyrisht, nuk duhet menduar se fillimi i vitit '90 ishte nje fillim shpresedhenes, sepse egzistonte nje teori qe Shqiperia do te mbetet si Kuba. Kishte nje konformizem te padiskutueshem nga ana e inteligjences. Me 20 qershor, Petrit Skendi me njofton, bashke me redaktorin e revistes "Shkenca dhe Jeta". "Do te bejme nje diskutim per revisten", me thote. " Mire", i them, "por, po te vij, do te diskutoj sic e kam mendjen vete". Tani, ne teresi ne ishim nje kolektivitet miqsh, te fushave te ndryshme dhe une fillova me pluralizmin. Kjo reviste do te mund te mbijetoje vetem ne qofte se behet pluraliste. Pse une mbroja pluralizmin e mendimit? Kisha nje ide qe kjo shoqeri, tmerresisht komuniste, duhet te perjetoje fazen e pluralizmit te mendimit dhe ngrihem ne kete takim dhe fola per pluralizmin e te drejtat e njeriut. Kerciten karriget dhe tre-kater u larguan nga mbledhja ne nje shenje proteste per termin qe une perdora, per termin "pluralizem". Une vazhdova i pa shqetesuar, e mbylla fjalen time dhe pastaj shkruaj nje artikull te dyte qe u botua ne gazeten "Bashkimi". Por, para saj, u zhvillua takimi me Ramiz Aline. Nje dite para takimit me kerkon nje instruktor i Komitetit te Partise, Gezim Halili, ne mos gaboj, dhe thote qe ke nje ftese, se behet nje takim me intelektualet ne Pallatin e Kongreseve me Ramiz Aline. Me Besnik Mustafajn takuam edhe Ismail Kadarene tek Pallati i Kultures. U gezova qe u ftova. Shkova ne shtepi dhe bera gati nje deklarate. Tani, a do mund te flisnim, kete nuk e dija. Megjithate, mendova se kete rradhe do ta shfrytezoj per te bere nje deklarate dhe fiksova si qellim kryesor te deklarates sime, kerkesen per heqjen e nenit te Kushtetutes, ne te cilen shpallet Partia Komuniste hegjemone. Kete e kishte bere Saharovi para dy-tre vitesh ne Rusi, sepse ne fakt ai ishte neni shtylle i diktatures, ne te cilen bazohej ajo. Shkuam ne takim. Filloi fund e krye nje demagogji 45 minuteshe dhe e mbylli qe cdo qendrim tjeter eshte anti-socialist e antishqiptar. Ne pushim, isha me Qemal Sakajeven dhe i them: "Une do ta lexoj deklaraten atij. Po s'ma dha fjalen, une do t'i them, kam nje deklarate per te lexuar". Kthehemi ne salle. Muntazi (Dhramo), i thote: "Shoku Ramiz, problemi eshte se per shkak te informacioneve, njerezit thone se ne Malin me Gropa jane 50 varre". Muntazi e cliroi situaten. Pastaj, filluan debatet. Perpara kisha nje demagog, ndaj te cilit nuk kisha asnje shprese. Shume vete kishin besuar se ky do te bente ndryshime. Ky njeri kishte veshur mantelin e Nexhmije Hoxhes. Ky qeveriste c'i thoshte Sofua dhe Nexhmija. Nuk ishte i lire. Nuk kisha asnje iluzion se ky do te bente reforme. Diskutuam per lirine e mediave, per lirine e shtypit, lirine e mendimit. Ramizi me tha: "E kuptoj, venien fitoren e nje force politike", thashe une. "Kurre, s'ka per te ndodhur" tha. Foli edhe Ismaili, foli Napolon Roshi. Pastaj e mori, e redaktoi librin. Ne teresi gjerat i la, por rregulloi frazat e veta. E botoi librin, se i thote Sofua qe po qarkullojne thashetheme se te kane mundur intelektualet. E sjellin librin ne Fakultet. Aty kisha nje rreshqitje mishi ne kurriz dhe nje dhimbje te jashtezakonshme dhe merrja doza te medha ilacesh. i zbehte dhe me djerse ne mbledhje. I gjithe preokupimi ishte se ai qe lexonte, kujtonte se une e kisha nga leximi. Kur vjen tek kjo fraze (pluralizem) dikush i'a pret nga salla: "Dale. Lexoje edhe njehere ate fraze". E lexoi. "Kaq, s'ka nevoje me shume. Te gjithe jemi me Saliun", i thote". 

T'ju bej nje pyetje delikate. Behet fjale per angazhimin tuaj ne levizjen e studenteve qe me solli dhe angazhimin me PD-ne. Ka disa versione. Vete zoti Alia eshte shprehur qe ju ka ftuar ate nate ne banesen e tij per t'ju cuar si nje mediator te mundshem qe t'i qetesonit dhe t'i kthenit ne shkolle studentet. Si ka ndodhur realisht ky moment? 

"Kam qene i deleguar i Organizates Boterore te Shendetesise per Evropen ne nje uorkshop, te organizuar ne Toskana nga Keshilli i Evropes. Jam kthyer nga kjo mbledhje ne Itali, te shtunen. Kam dale te dielen. Kisha lene nje takim per kafe ne darke me Kujtim Cashkun dhe Besnik Mustafajn tek 15-kateshi. Duke pire kafe, asnjeri nuk dinte gje, vjen Qemal Sakajeva me Pellumb Baten dhe me dike tjeter. Me thote: "Studentet mbreme kane dale ne demonstrata, i kane rrahur, kane arrestuar ne 2 te nates". U gezova. "Ngrehuni, - u them ketyre te dyve, - ne duhet te shkojme". Jemi nisur te tre, edhe kafet i kemi lene. Kam arritur te penetroj me ta pas shume kohe neper nje rrugice qe eshte pertej Televizionit Shqiptar. Kemi dale per fatin tone, ne balle te tyre. Studentet ishin te vendosur midis Liceut dhe Rezidences se Ambasadorit italian. Rruges kam takuar Mehmet Elezin. Me thote: "Ku po shkon?". Mehmeti kishte kerkuar qe ne shkurt, ne menyre eksplicite, pluralizmin politik ne mbledhje organizate, per cka edhe e transferuan. Kalojme ne ledhin pertej rezidences dhe po sodisnim. Studentet brohorosnin: "Poshte Dinastia". Aty kam pare per here te pare Azem Hajdarin, i cili ngrihej mbi supet e studenteve. Pas 10 minutash, jo me shume, kane bere nje nderhyrje brutale, mizore kundra tyre. I kane rrahur dhe dermuar ne nje menyre shume te eger. Ishte nje skene shume dramatike. Pas rreth 7-8 minutash, ata u shperndane dhe une u them: "Keni bere nje nderhyrje barbare. Une do t'ju denoncoj. Une do te njoftoj gjithe boten per aktin barbar, sepse keta nuk po benin asgje, pervecse parrulla". Me thane: "Jo, na gjuajten me gure". Asnje gur, s'kishte gure fare. Ishte krejt paster aty. I them: "Besnik te shkojme pas studenteve se ka te plagosur me siguri, t'i ndihmojme". Shkuam tek konviktet e para. Me pane dhe erdhen e u grumbulluan. Me thone: "Ne te kemi kerkuar". U thashe se nuk di asgje. Me thone: "A do te behesh ti perfaqesuesi yne"? "Jo, - u them, - une perfaqesoj veten time. Ju perfaqesoni veten tuaj". Me thone: "A mund te interesohesh per shoket tane qe jane ne spital?" "Po. Kudo qe te jene neper spitale dhe do te kujdesemi per ta", i thashe une. Me thane: "A mund te kujdesesh per ata qe jane ne burg?" "Jo, ne burg nuk njoh njeri", u thashe. Me thone: "Pse nuk behesh ti perfaqesuesi yne?" U them: "Une ju mbeshtes ju, por une dua te shoh cfare synimesh keni". Me treguan historine qe i kishin rrahur, pasi ishin takuar me Ramiz Aline. I them Besnikut te shkojme te interesohemi per te burgosurit. "Ku?", me thote Besniku. "Ne Komitet te Partise. T'u themi qe lirojini", i them une. Se si na u dha dhe u themi: "Ose lirojini, ose ne ora 3 te gjithe studentet do te jene ne Sheshin Skenderbej". Ketu ne fakt, nuk kishim ndonje marreveshje me studentet. I liruan, por nuk ishin shume. Tani na thote Roberti, ne oren 5 kemi nje mbledhje, ketu ne Komitet te Partise. "Po, vij", i them une. Shkuam ne mbledhje. Ishte nje mbledhje shume e keqe. Diskutohej per te futur trupat, per te mbyllur Universitetin. U them se nese perdorni forcen, do ta zhysni vendin ne nje lufte civile, sepse nuk ju le kush ju, qe te gjakonsi femijet e vet. Nga e gjithe Shqiperia do te vijne, plus jane qindra e mijera qytetare qe ndodhen me studentet. Me studentet duhet vendosur dialogu dhe kjo eshte e vetmja rruge qe mund te jap per zgjidhje. Mbeshtetja aty ishte shume e paket. Ishte nje person, i cili tha : "Une jam dakort me shokun Sali", por rezulton se kishte qene pak i dehur. Ne kete mbledhje vjen Xhelil Gjoni dhe thote: "Te kerkon shoku Ramiz". Thote Besniku: "Ku?" "Ku te doje", i them une. Shkojme drejt e ne shtepine e tij. Une i them: "Studentet i keni rrahur, pasi i ke takuar. Nuk e rreh kush dergaten ne bote, as ne Kanun, as ne ligj, asnjehere. Kane ardhur dhe i ke nxjerre njerezit per t'i rrahur". Me tha: "Po, se i moren revolen oficerit". Inskenime meskine. Thote: "Une jam dakort te takohem me ta". Une i them: "Une perfaqesoj veten time. Une atyre do t'u keshilloj te vendosin dialogun, te zgjidhim me dialog, por eshte shume e rendesishme qe kerkesat e tyre te merren seriozisht". Te jem i sinqerte, kerkesat saktesisht nuk i dija deri ne ate moment, sepse ishin disa grupe qe nuk ishin shume te qarte. Marr Besnikun dhe shkojme drejt e ne Qytetin "Studenti", ne nje lokal aty. Takoj grupin kryesor te tyre. Ishte Azemi. I them: "Cfare kerkesash keni. Kam ardhur t'ju shpreh qe Ramiz Alia ju pret". Me nxjerrin nje liste me kerkesa. I them: "Hiqini te gjitha keto pika dhe merruni me piken per pluralizmin". Shpjeguan pastaj incidentin se si i kishin rrahur. U ktheva ne shtepi. Te nesermen studentet u perqendruan ne pluralizmin politik, denimin e fajtoreve. I kristalizuan ne menyre te shkelqyer kerkesat, me nje guxim shume te madh. Krijuan perfaqesine e tyre. Me thane: "Do vish?". U thashe: "Ju perfaqesoni veten tuaj, une veten time". Shkuan tek Ramiz Alia. Nje rol shume te rendesishem kane luajtur shkollat ushtarake, sepse u be nje perpjekje e hapur per te futur studentet ushtarak kunder civileve. Ata, jo vetem refuzuan, por thane ne jemi me ta. Dhe ajo ishte nje goditje shume e rende per nomenklaturen". 

Po me PD si u angazhuat? 

"U kthyen nga takimi me Ramiz Aline. Deklaroi se do krijoje parti. Me nje pjese te kesaj dergate, jo te gjithe, jemi futur ne katin e 2 te nje godine. Kemi diskutuar dhe kemi vendosur te krijohet PD. Eshte vendosur emri pas debateve. Kane qene Besniku, Prec Zogaj, Arben Imami etj, dhe u la qe te nesermen te behet nje miting i madh dhe te shpallet partia. U njoftuan studentet per kete. I njoftuam per rezultatin. U krijua nga ora 11 apo 11:30 e darkes". 

Ju patet deklaruar ne ate kohe qe menjehere pas vendosjes se pluralizmit do te ktheheshit perseri ne spital. Pse nuk u kthyet me kurre? 

"Ramiz Alia beri nje fjalim, ne te cilin na shpalli armiq dhe shperndau kaseten. Ai fjalim me ka ndikuar shume qe te mos u ndahem atyre armiqve, sepse shpalli armiq. I them edhe Besnikun dhe Kujtimit qe ne nuk permbahemi me prej tyre, me kete qendrim qe u shpall, sepse mblodhi Komitetin e Partise dhe leshoi nje fjalim te tipit ultrastalinist. Une kisha nje gjakftohtesi te plote dhe nuk kisha asnje impresion prej tyre. Keshtu qe, vendosa perfundimisht qe te mos ndahem me nga studentet". 

Jeni takuar me me Ramiz Aline qe nga ajo kohe? 

"Po. Jemi takuar kur eshte rrezuar busti. Te gjitha takime politike. Por, ne ate moment, edhe dy miqte e mi treguan mirekuptim per ate vendim, qe ne s'duhet t'u ndahemi studenteve dhe duhet te qendrojme me ta". 

Ishte dhe fillimi i nje karriere tjeter, karrieres politike, apo jo? 

"Te them te verteten, karrieren e mjekut vetem mekanikisht e mbaja, sepse e kisha lene per arsye se une kisha vendosur te dilja kunder dhe ai vendim ishte per t'u ndare me kardiologjine". 

Cilat ishin idete tuaj kur u angazhuat ne politike dhe kur e pate se po shnderroheshit ne nje nga lideret e opozites shqiptare te asaj kohe? 

"Ato qe mungonin: lirite dhe te drejtat e njeriut. Ky ishte thelbi". 

Si ishte emocioni i momentit qe u bete Presidenti i pare post-komunist i Shqiperise? Dhe ne te vertete, Presidenti i pare i zgjedhur me vota te lira, pas pothuajse 67 vjetesh ne Shqiperi. 

"Imagjinoni nje njeri, i cili bente fushaten dhe u thoshte njerezve kur i benin pyetje, qe keto qe pyesni do t'i mesojme, sepse jane procese te panjohura, sepse ne ishim i vetmi vend ne Evrope me nje superkolektivizem total. Kishte nje shkretetim te madh ne koncepte, keshtu qe veshtiresite ishin te medha, perkushtimi ishte total". 

Para vitit 1990, e keni njohur zotin Nano? 

"Zotin Nano e kam takuar per here te pare ne nje debat qe organizoi Spiro Dede ne gazeten "Zeri i Popullit", ku kemi shprehur pikepamjet per hapjen e vendit, ekonomine, per probleme shoqerore". 

Ky ishte takimi juaj i pare me te? 

"Ky ka qene takimi im i pare". 

Mund te me thoni nese e keni ende ne mend se cili ka qene impresioni juaj nga ky takim? 

"I hekurosur, i stisur. Aspak i lirshem. E ka ruajtur edhe sot. Nje njeri qe shtiret". 

Gjate viteve qe keni qene President i Republikes, ka pasur mjaft kritika ndaj jush ne aspektin qe jeni pare si nje President deri dikur represiv ose i ashper. A i pranoni keto akuza? 

"Mendoj se ato ishin vitet ne te cilet liria mori dimensionet me te medha. Por, ne perpjekjen time me te madhe, une jam perpjekur t'i kontribuoj pluralizmit, edhe gjate atyre viteve. Nuk kishte ne ato vite nje shtyp qe eshte sot. Kishte padira dhe padite ndaj shtypit jane marrezi te verteta. Ne menyre absolute nuk kishte asnje tendence per ta nenshtruar shtypin me mjete, si sot, financiare apo te tjera. Ato vite kam patur nje problem shume serioz. Ato kane patur nje deficit te madh opozitar. Pse? PPSH me emer te ri, nuk kishte softin e te berit opozite. Mendoj se opozita me e vertete ka qene shtypi, ne ate periudhe. Ai shtyp qe ishte dhe une nga kjo e kam vleresuar shume dhe e vleresoj. Tani, eshte normale qe pergjegjesite t'i mbaje kryesori dhe absolutisht i kam mbajtur dhe do t'i mbaj. Po te me pyesesh mua se cfare ke ti nje lloj keqardhje, e kam pikerisht tek qendrimi ndaj pergjegjesise, i njerezve. Mendoj se ne nje shoqeri te qyteteruar, secili merr pergjegjesine e tij. Ne menyra te perseritura u kerkoja ministrave te mos padisnin gazetaret. "Beni pergenjeshtrime", u thoja. Mirepo a mundet qe une t'i pengoja ata te padisnin? Absolutisht nuk i pengoja dot dhe kam qene kategorikisht kunder, sepse perbenin ligjin dhe deficiti kulturor ishte nje aspekt tjeter". 

Cilat kane qene momentet me te veshtira te karrieres suaj si President i Republikes? 

"Momente shume te veshtira kane qene fillimi, kur ishte nje pranvere me dyqane teresisht bosh, ku tallonat, gjysmen e tyre se jepnin dot. Ku bashkeshortja ime shkonte per te marre me tallon si te tjeret dhe merrte me shume sharje dhe kthehej pa marre, sepse e benin te pergjegjshme per mungesen e saj. Ka qene vertet nje pranvere shume e veshtire, sepse pati nje moment vonimi ne ndihma. Moment i veshtire ka qene periudha e parakrijimit te Qeverise se Pajtimit Kombetar. Ne kohen kur beheshin tratativat dhe krijuan nje qeveri". 

Gjate ketij momenti te veshtire te 1997-tes, a ka pasur momente kur keni pasur frike? 

"Te them te verteten, jo". 

Po per te ikur, keni menduar? 

"Kurre. Nuk kam menduar as ne diktature e as pas saj te largohem nga ky vend dhe kurre nuk largohem". 

Nderkohe, ndiheshit i kercenuar? 

"Ne politike, rreziqet jane pjese e saj. Ne nje periudhe mund te jene me te medha, ne nje periudhe me te vogla, por kur ke vendosur te qendrosh, une mendoj se ato do t'i kalosh. Nuk them se kam treguar ndonje trimeri te madhe, por nuk jam trembur". 

A mbetet ende nje pasion profesioni juaj i pare, mjekesia? 

"Jo, nuk mbetet nje pasion, por nje dashuri e paharruar". 

A keni kohe te lexoni? 

"Jo, nuk lexoj. Lexoj vetem ato qe botohen ne gazetat e medha, sepse duhet t'i ndjekesh dhe nuk jam ne gjendje t'i ndjek. Nuk kam kohen e duhur". 

A i kushtoni kohe familjes? 

"Qe kur kam mbaruar Fakultetin dhe pasi jam martuar, une mund te them se kam patur kete regjim pune qe kam sot. Kam patur nje dite te zgjatur gjithnje, e kam ndjekur si rregull midis ores 1 dhe 2. Kemi qene te dy mjeke dhe ne kete aspekt ka pasur nje mirekuptim total per vete profesionin". 

A e kane ndjere femijet mungesen tuaj? 

"Mungesen edhe mund ta kene ndjere, por si rregull femijet nuk flinin tjeter kund, vecse ne shtepi. Femijet kane mbaruar Universitetin ne Shqiperi. Te vetmin vendim qe une u kam imponuar femijeve, ka qene qe te mbarojne studimet ne Shqiperi". 

A jeni i kenaqur me rruget qe kane marre ne jete? 

"Plotesisht. Por, nuk ua kam imponuar. Qe te dy kane bere zgjedhjet e tyre dhe une jam shume i kenaqur". 

Ju si baba keni qene i rrepte? 

"Jo shume. Kur nuk arrita t'u imponoj profesionin, s'besoj se kam qene i rrepte". 

Si ka mundesi qe ju keni pasur nje dite te tille te gjate, ne kohen qe ju gjithmone drekoni apo darkoni ne shtepi? 

"E kam nje rit te pandryshueshem. Sic mund te kete ndonje mik i imi qejf restorantet, une kam kete. Une kam nje shok qe eshte i apasionuar pas restoranteve. E kunderta ime". 

A jeni tunduar ndonjehere nga luksi? 

"Absolutisht jo. As nga luksi as nga pasuria. Pse? Shume thjeshte. Une kam qene kardiolog dhe ne qofte se une do te kisha zgjedhur kete rruge, une do te kisha qene, nuk po them shume i pasur, por me mire se sa nje politikan qe jam sot. Ne qofte se do te kisha pare politiken si nje mjet per t'u pasuruar une do te isha neveritur totalisht prej saj dhe nuk mund ta konceptoj. Une kam pasur shume mundesi te vazhdoja kardiologji. Kryeministri i pare ne Evrope qe kam takuar ka qene Helmut Kol. Dhe cfare me tha kur e mori vesh se isha kardiolog: "Si ka mundesi qe merreth me politike, sepse ketu nje kardiolog merr disa here me shume se une si Kancelar". 

Nuk e keni ndjere te nevojshme ndonjehere pasurine? Njeriu ka nevoje, qofte edhe si nje garanci ne jeten e tij. 

"Te krijosh pasuri duke qene ne politike eshte nje gje shume e pamoralshme, shume e papaster dhe pervec rroges qe merr dhe honorareve qe marrin jashte politikanet, une nuk mund te kuptoj qe mund te krijosh pasuri te tjera". 

Kush ka qene politikani qe ju ka frymezuar ne karrieren politike? 

"Eshte Uinston Curcilli, Ronald Regan, Theceri, por mund te them edhe dy persona te tjere, Xhorxh Bush i ati. Per mua eshte nje gjeni Curcilli, i cili ka kontribuar ne menyre te jashtezakonshme me vendimet e tij per Llften, Regan me Perandorine e te keqes, Bushi me renien e Murit (te Berlinit)". 

Ne qoftese do te kishit me shume kohe, me cfare do ta shpenzonit? 

"Me leximin, as qe diskutohet. Me vjen keq se tani interneti me ka modifikuar klasicizmin e leximit, sepse ne internet me klikimet dhe navigimin, te thith". 

Intervistoi Blendi FEVZIU 

Marre nga emisioni "Opinion" ne TV "Klan" 


Disa prej jush që nuk pëlqeni politikën e tij mund të pyesni se pse hapa një temë të tillë te Elita Kombëtare, përgjigjja ime është se ai ka qenë kryetari i Shqipërisë për katër vite dhe poashtu ka qenë dhe është kryetar i një prej partive më të mëdha shqiptare prandaj edhe është elitë e kombit, deshi apo nuk deshi dikush ta pranoj këtë fakt.

----------


## Brari

doktor Saliu eshte elite kombetare sepse eshte nje intelektual i madh e trim e i drejte..
Te pakten sot per sot  eshte me i miri e me i drejti nga keta qe kemi..ose qe jan cfaqur ne publik..

Saliu ka dy valixhe me te meta..

njera eshte valixhja me te meta e gabime  qe ja ka mbushur KEXHEBEJA 65 vjecare stalino-enveriste edviniste..
Motivi i mbushjes se kesaj valixheje eshte.. motivi i ujkut (PPSH-PS ) qe...

qe..  nuk e do ariun se.. xhaxhi ariu (saliu) nuk e la ta rripte delen (popullin shqiptar) dhe 50 vjet tjera si kurse ishte mesuar ujku qe nga 1945-sa..

valixhja tjeter eshte ajo e mbushur nga hallet e dertet e  dele qengja-pulave  qe ankohen pse o xhaxhi ari (sali ) nuk na mbrojte shume por vec 4-5 vjet nga ujku e pastaj  na dorzove perseri tek ai..e tani ec e duro ata ujqer dhe 150 vjet tjera..

kjo eshte ceshtja Sali..

----------


## Pedro

> Per mua eshte nje gjeni Curcilli, i cili ka kontribuar ne menyre te jashtezakonshme me vendimet e tij per Llften, Regan me Perandorine e te keqes, Bushi me renien e Murit (te Berlinit)".


Regan me Perandorine e se Keqes dhe Bush me renien e Murit te Berlinit?

Eshte gabim i gazetes apo lajthitje e Sali Berishes?
Po edhe nuk eshte cudi qe te jete lajthitje e Berishes, fundja ai ka dhene prova me teper se te mjaftueshme per kete.

----------


## Brari

Pedro  ..ti je me shkolle e nuk ke pse habitesh nga ajo fraze..

Me shprehjen..Regani me perandorine e se keqes.. Saliu ka parasysh nje fraze nga nje fjalim i Reganit qe e cilesonte Bashkimin Sovietik ..Perandori te djallit..ose te se keqes..dhe Ai , regani diti ta rrezoj ne tok ate perandori.. e pikerisht kete mendon Sala..

Kurse ne rastin e Bushit  ai ka parasysh se ishte Bushi Plaku qe perfundoj bashk me aleatet e tije.. fushaten e dhenjes fund te murit te Berlinit.. pra hapjen e kufijve.. qe e ndjem dhe ne ne Shqiperi..

Gafat e Saliut jane tjera gjera..
Mos mendo se te ra kallamoq ne bahce nga menyra e artikulimit te fjaleve nga Saliu qe mund te jene dhe te hallakatura qellimisht nga  Blend fevziu..

Saliu ate Ekon tend e ka lexuar nja 20 vjet para teje..
Mos i harro kto gjera..

Ti duash Burrat e medhej te Kombit dhe kur nuk jane nga Lunxheria apo dardha e Korces..apo Libofsha..

saliu eshte i madh..

Eshte i madh se kur tjeret strukeshin birave ne 1989-90-91.. ai doli ne Balle..

e rrezuan..po e rrezuan..

Kjo eshte kapitull tjeter..

Dhe Fishtes ja po-rdhen varrin birbot e Enverit.. por FISHTA del BALL LARTE SOT e ecen me ato Cka thene krenar..
Kurse Enverizmi t i duhet te nderroj lekure..buzkuq..te lyej shpirt e sum me krem euro atllantik qe te duket te pakten laraske..se Shqipe sbehet kurre..


qashtu.. pedro petraqi..

----------


## Pedro

Po pse ja fut po-rdhes kot o Brari,

Per te ta shpjeguar edhe ty mendimin tim, po te them se renia e Murit te Berlinit nuk kishte te bente fare me Bush plakun, po merita i takonte presidenteve paraardhes, e vecanerisht Ronald Regan. Nuk e di, nese e di edhe ti, por ne historine boterore njihet shprehja e Regan: "Mr. Gorbatschow, tear down that wall". Kurse Bush plaku e mori vesh qe ishte rrezuar Muri i Berlinit, ne kohen kur copat e ketij muri shiteshin per suvenire dhe gjermanolindoret ishin ne Berlinin Perendimor duke blere banane.

Njashtu he bre mec, sa per ate qe Sali Berisha doli ne balle, me duket se historia eshte ndryshe. Jo ajo histori "zyrtare" e Partise Demokratike Berishiane, por historia e vertete.

Nejse, sa te jetosh do te pesosh dhe do te mesosh. 

Ah, persa kohe qe ne krye te PD do te jene Berishucet, peraq kohe do te vish ti e te tjere duke u qare e u jargavitur neper faqet e forumit ndaj Nanove me shoke.

----------


## Hyllien

Cfare ka bere Sali Berisha per Shqiperine qe te meritoj vend ne Eliten Kombetare ?

----------


## Albo

> Regan me Perandorine e se Keqes dhe Bush me renien e Murit te Berlinit?
> 
> Eshte gabim i gazetes apo lajthitje e Sali Berishes?
> Po edhe nuk eshte cudi qe te jete lajthitje e Berishes, fundja ai ka dhene prova me teper se te mjaftueshme per kete.


Presidenti Reagon kish si zv. te tij babain e Bushit te sotem, dhe ne 1988 Bushi i vjeter fitoi zgjedhjet presidenciale ne SHBA dhe nje mandat 4 vjecar. Muri i Berlinit ra ne 1989 nen komanden e Bush te Vjeter. Kujtimet e Berishes dhe gjithe shqiptareve qe priten sekretarin e shtetit Bejker ne Tirane jane te lidhura me administraten e Bush te vjeter dhe jo me administraten e vjeter te Reagon. Renia e murrit te Berlinit ishte sinjali me i qarte per ndryshime demokratike edhe ne Shqiperi 1 vit me vone.

Dr. Berisha i ka nje borxh te madh historise, ai ende nuk ka deshmuar per historine duke qene nje prej protagonisteve kryesore te historise shqiptare keto 2 dekadat e fundit.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> Cfare ka bere Sali Berisha per Shqiperine qe te meritoj vend ne Eliten Kombetare ?


Ka shkruajtur historine e Shqiperise post-komuniste.

Albo

----------


## Hyllien

Nese e ke fjalen per shkaterrimin e gjithshkaje qe mund te shkaterroheshe, po e meriton nje vend ne histori, por aspak te kete vend ndermjet figurave intelektuale shqiptare qe kane punuar dhe kane vdekur per kombin e tyre, ne vend qe ta mbajn PENG ate.

----------


## Albo

> Nese e ke fjalen per shkaterrimin e gjithshkaje qe mund te shkaterroheshe, po e meriton nje vend ne histori, por aspak te kete vend ndermjet figurave intelektuale shqiptare qe kane punuar dhe kane vdekur per kombin e tyre, ne vend qe ta mbajn PENG ate.


Cyclotomic, pavaresisht se cfare mendon ti per politikat e ndjekura nga Dr. Berisha, ajo qe une kam shkruajtur me lart eshte e vertete dhe e pamohueshme.

Nese ti e shikon Dr. Berishen si elite apo si jo, ajo eshte dicka subjektive dhe e parendesishme pasi nuk jane njerezit qe i bejne liderat, jane koherat qe kalojme qe i nxjerrin dhe konfirmojne liderat.

Lerini diskutimet mbi politikat e Berishes ne temat politike, pasi po te lexosh me lart as qe behet fjale per "Berisha presidentin" apo "Berisha politikanin", behet fjale per nje doktor shqiptar qe flet per jeten e tij jashte politikes dhe jashte rrotullimeve mediatike.

Albo

----------


## Pedro

E mire thote djali, lerini diskutimet. Ku jeni ju ketu? Ne ndonje forum demokratik? Pse per te diskutuar kemi ardhur ne ketu?

Per ata, qe nuk e dine, ketu kemi ardhur per te pershendetur dhe per te falenderuar ata qe kane sjellur ndonje artikull gazete qe synon ngritjen e kultit te individit Berisha, si edhe per ti ferkuar testikujt njeri-tjetrit.

----------


## Tironsja

Beni mire te lexoni 10 here ne dite kete artikull e te enderroni 20 here ne nate te beheni sa cereku i Berishes.

----------


## Pedro

Domethene, ti thua, qe ne te lexojme dhjete here ne dite kete artikull e te enderrojme te behemi cerek budallai?

Une per veten time kam enderra te tjera.

----------


## Albo

> Domethene, ti thua, qe ne te lexojme dhjete here ne dite kete artikull e te enderrojme te behemi cerek budallai?
> 
> Une per veten time kam enderra te tjera.


Budalla nuk eshte ai qe rrefen jeten e tij atyre qe duan te njihen me te, budalla eshte ai qe edhe pse nuk kerkon ta njohi apo pretendon se e njeh jeten e personit, perseri jep mendim ne nje teme ku duhet te lexoje ne heshtje.

Albo

----------


## Pedro

Me fal Albo, se te preka atje ku nuk te mban me.

----------


## La_Lune

> E mire thote djali, lerini diskutimet. Ku jeni ju ketu? Ne ndonje forum demokratik? Pse per te diskutuar kemi ardhur ne ketu?
> 
> Per ata, qe nuk e dine, ketu kemi ardhur per te pershendetur dhe per te falenderuar ata qe kane sjellur ndonje artikull gazete qe synon ngritjen e kultit te individit Berisha, si edhe per ti ferkuar testikujt njeri-tjetrit.



LoooooooL

Duhet te te korigjoj ''jo individit'' por ''Pr Dr ne shkencat e  vrapimit ''
E kujt po i bie me ne mend per Berishen!?Cte mire i pame ne atij!! As na e ndjen me per te e per historite mallengjyese te jetes se tij !

----------


## Dito

> Nese e ke fjalen per shkaterrimin e gjithshkaje qe mund te shkaterroheshe, po e meriton nje vend ne histori, por aspak te kete vend ndermjet figurave intelektuale shqiptare qe kane punuar dhe kane vdekur per kombin e tyre, ne vend qe ta mbajn PENG ate.


Cyclotomic ju pershendes:

Cyclotomic une besoj se nuk duhet pare ne kendveshtrimin personal bota e nje njeriu aq me teper kur personi ne fjale ka qene dhe presidenti i ketij vendi. Persa i perket temes se ngritur jam dakort vetem me faktin si nje autobiografi e sinqerte e profesorit dhe asgje me teper. Cyclotomic une mendoj qe dhe Dr. Sali Berisha ka vendin e tij ne historine shqiptare dhe kjo eshte e pa-mohueshme, mos pretendo qe cdo politike e tij ka qene shkaterruese per kete vend pasi do ishte jo fort e kendeshme si kendveshtrim. Vete profesori ne nje interviste te para 2 diteve me te mirenjohurin Blendi Fevziu pranoi pergjegjsite e tij mbi periudhen kur udhehoqi profesori dhe bashkepunetoret e tij dhe nuk ju shmang per asnje cast pergjegjsive. Cdo lider i ketij vendi ka meritat e tij duke filluar nga Fan-S. Noli, Ahmet Zogu, Enver hoxha, Ismail Qemali, Fatos Nano, Sali Berisha, e shume te tjere. Te kesh respekt per kundershtarin tend tregon nivelin tend demokratik.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Harxhim kohe te lexosh jeten e Sales e te flasesh 
perreth asaj. Duket Sala qenka kallepi se ca malli eshte. 
Une smarre vesh nga politika ne fakt e sjam e interesuar fare 
po Sala duket komplet si i nje cmendur i sapo dale nga psiqatria.

Ps. Ju lutem mos mi merrni per keq fjalet me larte .

----------


## Brari

Megjithate kur te behesh shqiptare e jo vec vlonjate lexo jeten e Saliut..


Duall Hysniu e Manushi me aranitin 50 vjet e Vlora o operativa sigurimi prodhoj qe sbenin tjetr vec rrasnin miletin ne burg per nje llaf goje o puntor ferme qe mezi ngopnin barkun me buk e gjize ose puntore Sode e Zhive e Zifti qe shtipeshin autobusave si sardele..
Duall ki Saliu budallai e i cmenduri e tha se u takon Lop e tok vlonjatve e u takon dhe drejta te ven jashte e mos te quhen tradhetare e te mos u futen ne burg familja..
Psh moj kotele nuk te ka then gjishi tija se profesor Isuf Luzaj Vlonjat nga frika e Hysni Kapo Aranit Kadri Hazbi Sazan Aliko e Shpetim Gjikave e Shyto Arapeve e Manush myfti e Rrapo dervishave e la atdhene 65  vjet me pare  e iku prapa diellit.. e nuk guxoj te vij e nuk guxoj as tu shkruj di rreshta te afermeve te tije..
Kurse kur duall Saliu .. Jo vetem qe u shkruan njeri tjetrit mileti jasht e brenda por dhe filluan te ngopin barkun me buke e ca dhe te kene vetura e ca dhe te ken shtepi per te qene..

Por  raca e keqe aty dallon  se jan te pacipe e mos mirnjohes..

keshtu moj Kotele Vlore .. vazhdo degjo gjishin ti .. qe degjonte neper radha gjize se mos  ndonje thosh  u mbaruati djathi.. e vente me vrap ne deg te perbrendeshme e raportonte Mikun  ..
Kemi zbuluar nje agjent u thoshte.. shum i rrezikshem.. kerkon te rrezonj pushtetin dhopullor se ka thene se u mbarua djathi e gjiza.. e buka misrit eshte e forte..
E o burra i vetmi Xhips i Vlores mobilizohej  ta arrestonte qyqarin.. dhe mamaja jote pastaj qe e kish shoqe klase ne tetvjecare te bijen e atij armikut te rrezikshem cohej ne klase e thosh..  Une nuku rri ne banke me te bijen e armikut te rrezikshem Zalo Zalollarit.. e ikte duke qare ajo e bij a armikut  nga lufta e kllases qe i bente mami jot.. 

e po ndriconi trute more skllever..

E pate se ku ju coj kjo Mendje..

Varrezat e Vlores i keni mbushur me djem te rinj qe i griu Kallashi i Gjinush Caush Zabitit.. se nuk degjuat Saliun po vajtet e degjuat Stalinet e Vlores..


Nga kjo fole grenxash i ke ti mendimet..
Pi uje pak dhe ne burime te pastra..

----------


## bebushe

Artikulli ishte shume informativ dhe pak a shume te krijon idene e nje njeriu shuem familjar dhe i qete dhe jo ashtu sic ja bejne portretin ne shume media te ndryshme megjithate artikulli nuk kishte fare informacjone rreth historise se rremujave qe u bene kur ai ishte president dhe detaje te tilla me shume u ful per gjera te pergjithshme kur filloi karrieren per familjen gruan mjekesine etj si dhe fillimet e viteve 90 me poshte se aq nuk shkon .
pse?

----------

